# O/T Local sayings or proverbs



## northerndancer (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello

Hope this isnt too off topic, but I have an interest in traditionallocal sayings, words or proverbs and I thought sincea lot ofuswere all from different corners of the globe here it mightbe interesting to compare!

Here in the north of scotland we have a local word for:bunnydance:rabbit which is "map map" or "mappy". Seemingly Scots fishermenconsider it unlucky to say "rabbit" on a ship and so this is howanother word developed for it. There is a flower (antirhynum) which haspetals that fold in like a rabbits top lip and they get called "mappymoos(mouths)"!

We also have lots of sayings about the weather eg "not a day for a craw(crow) to be out without a blanket" really bizarre! meaning its too wetto go out!! And a great word "dreich" to describe that cold foggy dampweather when the wet just hangs in the air.

I'd love to hear of any unusual sayings from other places, rabbit related or not!

ND


----------



## pamnock (Jul 13, 2005)

"Yins" Upon moving to Pennsylvania, I learned "Yins" was slang for "you". 

At the local restaurant, "What can I get yins?"

When daughter Steph worked as a waitress at a nicer restaurant, they were instructed not to use slang such as "yins".

Pam


----------



## Meghan910 (Jul 13, 2005)

I live in New Jersey and we don't call it "the beach", it's called "the shore". 

I work on 5th Ave in New York City. When people ask me where I work, I say, "the city".

I know I'll think of more, but those are all that I can think of at the moment!

Meghan


----------



## pamnock (Jul 13, 2005)

In Ohio, we called temporary driving permits forteens "temps". Here in PA, they didn't have a clue what I wastalking about.

Pam


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 13, 2005)

When I moved to Ohio from NC, I thought it wasstrange that people called soft drinks - 'pop'. It soundedsoodd after hearing 'soda' for so many years.

The first time I had breakfast at a restaurant in Ohio, the waitress was clueless when I asked for 'grits'.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2005)

Yup, it's not "pop" or "soda-pop" itssoda!!!!!!!! When I used to waitress, people traveling fromthe south would ask for "Coke." I would say sorry, we onlyhave Pepsi. Turns out that the word Coke is used to refer toall soda, not just Coca-Cola. "Um, what kind of Coke wouldyou like?"

"Sprite please!":shock:

We say "bubbler" instead of water fountain here.


----------



## northerndancer (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## onnie (Jul 14, 2005)

Here in Wales uk'a cuddle is called acwach'trainers are called daps and going out for a drink is calledgoing out for a bevvie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 14, 2005)

Common Slang words sometimes used in Britain

[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Bloke_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - man.
'John is a nice bloke to know.'_[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Botched_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - poor quality repairs.
'He made a botched job of fixing the television.'_[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Bottle_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - courage.
'He doesn't have the bottle to ask her.'_[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left]_[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]CheesedOff[/size][/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]- fed up [/size][/font]_[/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Chuck itdown_[/size][/font][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - to rain, often heavily.
'It is going to chuck it down soon.' _[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Chuffed_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - If you are chuffed, you are happywith something. 
'I was chuffed to win a medal!'_[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left]_[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]Daft[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1] - Crazy /stupid[/size][/font]_[/align]
[align=left]_[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]Dosh[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1] - Money / cash 'I haven't got muchdosh to give you.'[/size][/font]_[/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Gobsmacked_[/size][/font]_[font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1] - Incredibly amazed.
'I was gobsmacked[/size][/font][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1] [/size][/font][size=-1][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]when I saw my birthday presents.'[/size][/font][/size]_[/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Gutted_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - Not happy because of an eventthat has occurred that didn't go your way. 
'I was gutted when I didn't win the race'_[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Jammy_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - Used in place of lucky whendescribing someone else. 
'He was very jammy winning the lottery'._[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Scrummy_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - Delicious. Shortened fromscrumptious.
'The food was very scrummy' _[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Skint_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - Broke. No money.
'I'm skint, I wont be able to buy the DVD today.' _[/size][/font][/align]
[align=left]_[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]to Snog[/size][/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]-to long kiss[/size][/font]_[/align]
[align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Telly_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - Television
'I watched the news on the telly last night.'_ [/size][/font][/align]


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 14, 2005)

*onnie wrote: *


> .......and going out for a drink is called going out for a bevvie


We go out for a bevvie and a 'beargor' (a burger) in Manchester 

Oh and wehave a "butty" not a sandwich and when I go out I"put mi slap on" when I do my makeup, "round our way" where Ilive. Also when I'm hungry I'm"Hanking Marvin" or "starvin'like Marvin."

Just a few, gotta love usMancs (Mancunians).



Vickie


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 14, 2005)

Here in Connecticut, if you walk into your local"Subway Sandwich" Shop, you order a grinder, not a sandwich.I live close to Boston where the "r" has an "ah" sound. Forexampleahk the cah. (Park the car)...lol


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Common Slang words sometimes used in Britain
> 
> 
> [align=left][font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=+1]_Bloke_[/size][/font][font="Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]_ - man.
> ...




Thank you! I wondered about some of those!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

*God's Country* - Area far away from any stores, towns, gas stations, etc.

*Holler (Hollow)*- Narrow valley

*Mouth of a Holler* - The beginning/entrance of a holler

*Head of a Holler* - The end/back of a holler

*Bottom* (like where I live) - a road that leads off from the mainroad into a rural cul-de-sac area; usually slightly lower in elevationto the main road, hence the name bottom

*Goat Path* - Walking trail

*Red dog* - coal ashes; they look reddish colored. Oftenused as a road covering on dirt roads especially in winter for extratraction

*Highway* - any road with yellow lines on it; you will see many 2-lane 'highways' where I live

Here we go to the *theater* when going to seea*movie*.Elderly folks call it a*matinee'(sp?)*.

Uhm..can't think of anymore right now. It's hard to noticelocal things when there is no one around to point them out lol.

Hey *Daisy N Buster* - Does the phrase "Booger off"...well is it aswear word like telling someone to "Go **** yourself?"lol.Hope that is is disguised enough for our younger readers.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, here in The South, we say:

Y'all - when addressing more than one person - "When are y'all comin' over?"

Fixin' to - when you are preparing for something - "I'm fixin' to go to the store."

Coke is never pop or soda, it's Coke (that includes any sweet, carbonated beverage - Coke, Sprite, Dr. Pepper,etc.)

There are tons I can't think of - will add as they come to me.

Laura

PS: Oh, my mom comes up withsome goodones. She'll exclaim, "Don't that beat a lamb farting?" (whensomething unusual happens). That cracks me up.


----------



## Zee (Jul 15, 2005)

Having your *Tea - *means* Dinner

Quid* - means *1 pound (money)*

*Brolly* - *Unmbrella*


Some more will come to me. That's what its like when your living in a different country. I've forgotten some of my English. LOL


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey *Laura *- you forgot one...

*Yonta* - Do you want to? As in: Yonta eat?

*Zee* - thanks for clearing up what quid means - that was driving me crazy.

How about "*Crazy as a pet coon* (raccon)?"


----------



## northerndancer (Jul 15, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> PS: Oh, my mom comes up withsome goodones. She'll exclaim, "Don't that beat a lamb farting?" (whensomething unusual happens). That cracks me up.


LOL!!!!!!:laugh:

Thanks to you all for your replies....I've enjoyed them all. I was thinking of a few moregood sayings and I like

"its not lost what a friend gets"

"little in the heid (head) gives the feet a lot to do" (i think aboutthat one often when I'm up and down the stairs for forgettingthings!!!!!)

"If its not fleas in the bed then it's the lum (chimney) reeking (smoking)" meaning if its not one thing its another.

We also have a traditional Scottish saying at weddings "Long may yourlum reek (chimney smoke)" meaning they hope you will always be wealthyenough to have fuel for the fire.

Cheerio for now

ND

:runningrabbit:


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey, Meghan910! I work in "The City"too - a block away from "The Garden" (aka Mdison Square Garden for theout of towners!) We should meet up for lunch sometime, orhappy hour!

I get a kick out of the British expressions! I worked with adesigner from England @ my last company. I always liked whenshe said she was going to catch the "Lift" (elevator).


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 15, 2005)

We stayed with some friends in America inSiracues (sorry i have no idea how it's spelt!! It's near the Canadianborder) and the mum kept asking me if i wated a juice box, i was justlike "pardon?" I love that word, lol, me and my mum were saying it forthe whole of the summer after, lol!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh sorry but another one, up here in the NorthEast every one says "haway man", basically, another sayingfor hello, lol, i laugh at it and i'm from up here!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 15, 2005)

Around here it's a bit different. Here is what I mean.

Whatever you are doing drop the g-runnin, walkin, callin etc

Yappin-talkin on the phone

Goin to the house-goin home

No bigger than a popcorn fart- means really small

Step on a frog-pass gas

There's more I'll just have to think about it.

Tina

Taters-potatoes

Flappin his gums-talkin to someone

Hills-mountains


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 15, 2005)

big thing for me 

Taylor Ham!! some ppl have no idea what Taylor Ham but if you say PorkRoll they know....and then once you get a lil past Maryland it justdoesnt exist anymore


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 15, 2005)

*northerndancer wrote:*


> Here in the north of scotland we have a local wordfor:bunnydance: rabbit which is "map map" or "mappy".
> We also have lots of sayings about the weather eg "not a day for a craw(crow) to be out without a blanket" really bizarre! meaning its too wetto go out!! And a great word "dreich" to describe that cold foggy dampweather when the wet just hangs in the air.


ND, my husband was inGourockfor five years (US Navy). He says stuff like: 

do-me-no (when he doesn't know the answer to your question)

wee-uns (babies) That one is cute.

Look at that giant HEID! (head)

He misses Scotland. He's always trying to get stuff shippedfrom there like Aero bars and Irn Bru. He TRIES to makethings like potato scones, but usually fails!

Laura


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> Hey *Daisy N Buster* - Does the phrase "Booger off"...well is it aswear word like telling someone to "Go **** yourself?"lol.Hope that is is disguised enough for our younger readers.


Yeah it sure is . 

Vickie


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

Oops...guess I need to stop saying that then, huh? :embarrassed:


----------



## northerndancer (Jul 15, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> ND,my husband was inGourockfor five years (USNavy). He says stuff like:
> 
> do-me-no (when he doesn't know the answer to your question)
> 
> ...


Hey Irn Bru is fab! he he. Glad your husband liked Scotland.

By the way, your rabbit on your atavar looks so cute. (My Flora is the same kind of markings only she is darker in the body)

ND


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm from New York state and i can't think ofany, but if anyone else is from newyork and knows some it will probablyclick in and i'll be like oooh yeah!, all i have is internet slang:?


----------



## kpc (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, I just love this post. Me I live only 30minutes from KY and Virgina, and I grew up in the holler ( between 2hills (mountionssome would say) 
1. finer than frogs hair = your feeling great
2.whooping = spanking
3.slick as snot on the door knob
4. so ugly have to slip up onthe dipper you have to get a drink(draank) of water
5.like a fart in a whirl wind = hyper
6. wiggle worm in hot ashes
7.happier than a rooster in a 3 storie hen house
8. barking spiders = passing gas
9 nervious as a long tailed cat in aroom full of rocking chiars

I can't think of any more right know
Kim


----------



## kfonz (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone from this forum from California too?? "The City" here is San Francisco, at least for northern Cal. Others..

Hella: really, a lot, extremely something

Sick: something really cool

Tight: (same as above)

I know theres more. I cant think right now! We're a bunch of weirdos here!

-k


----------



## Shuu (Jul 16, 2005)

In Toronto there are two seasons; Winter and Construction.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 16, 2005)

:laugh:That is hilarious, Shuu!


----------



## KatsMeowTree (Jul 16, 2005)

Pam, HAHA! Yep, I've been told we say "yins" alot. Yins-Ya'll-Git-Outter (Outter Here)- Gon(Go-on...)-Skit-Skat-Jus- Haha.. Western PA Slang for ya Iguess. My favorite at a restraunt is "What canna git for yins guys?"Excuse the lingo but someone came up with this little Ditty- We're sofaking we todded. That should be censored.

PA Proud!

Kat


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 16, 2005)

I live in NY state, too, but am not yet familiarwith all the sayings. I'm a transplant from PA Dutch country viaConnecticut.:? The PA Dutch have a lot of strange little sayings butit's true - you don't notice what's local until you move out of thearea.

Like, I always thought everyone had a long Thanksgiving weekend thatextended until Monday. I didn't realize schools in PA are closed thatMonday because it's the first day of hunting season!

Some PA Dutch sayings:

Throw me down the stairs my hat nah = Throw my hat down the stairs tome now(it's one of those word-order things of German origin)

Gretzy = grouchy

Mutt Garts = fenders i.e. mud guards (but they pronounce it like "Mutt Garts")

Scrapple = a block of butcher floor-sweepin's that you slice and fry and eat with breakfast


Some Italian phrases I learned from my ex:

Stunod = stupid

Gavoon = low-class

Goombad = close friend

Gi Gatz! = What the heck! or Oh no!(Actually it means something else, but this is a nicer way to put it!)

Some Yiddish phrases I learned from my boyfriend:
Verkuckt = crazy, in a messed up way

Yenta = busybody

Shiksa = non-Jewish female (yes, I am his Shiksa girlfriend!)


There's more, but I can't think of them right now. I manage to combine all of them all day long. For example, at work:
"I'm gretzy because the stunod factory sent me these verkuckte samples!"

Ahhh, the great melting pot!


----------



## Zee (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey BunnyMom

That's exactly the same spelling and meaning in German
*
BunnyMom wrote: *


> Some Yiddish phrases I learned from my boyfriend:
> 
> Verkuckt = crazy, in a messed up way


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 16, 2005)

It's funny how similar some languages are!

My family is German, I studied German for years (although I don't speakit very well now - it's been too long) and I meet a guy ofRussian-Jewish heritage who understands Yiddish! So we can both usewords our families use and know what each other is saying! Funny!


----------



## texas1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Texan;

lite a shuck= leave quickly - they used to lite dynamite with corn shucks-I'm about to lite a shuck.

shakin like a dawg poopin a peach seed= nervous

fine as a frog hair split four ways = feelin good

coke means all sodas

purt near= real close, almost the same as- I'm purt near there.

fixin to= about to, going to- I'm fixin to be there.

wall eyed= mad, crazy

geehaw= see eye to eye-I don't geehaw with him.

washateria= landramat

slick or slicktail= possum

ringtail = raccoon

possum on the half shell= armadillo

I could go on for days. Never knew of them was odd until I went intothe Army and was stationed in Ft. Drum NY and noone knew what I wastalking about. But ya'll New yorkers got some doosies too.

Tom


----------



## Saffy (Jul 17, 2005)

"Ey Up Me Duck" = Hello there


----------

